# Georgia College Fishing Team Fundraiser---Lake Sinclair



## juniorbassman (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey guys,
The GCSU Fishing Team will be holding a fundraiser tournament on Lake Sinclair, June 20th.

For the last year we have had to pay all our college tournament expenses out of pocket.  We took a pretty big hit last year with the high gas prices.  This year we are hoping to be able to raise some money through fundraising to make it easier on us as we have to pay our way through school also.
We hope that you can come out and help support our team on Lake Sinclair this June.

The tournament will be June 20th out of Little River Park.
Entry fee is $100 per boat. (pay at the ramp)
80% payback
payback is 1 in 5


More details to come....

Spread the word to all your fishin' buddies, we hope to have a good turnout!


----------



## juniorbassman (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey guys our fundraiser tournament is getting closer.  Its on June 20th on Sinclair out of Little River Marina.

We would love to have you fish with us.  Come on out for a good time, and help us raise some money for travel in our 2009-2010 collegiate fishing season.

Let all your friends know about it as well!!


----------



## shakeyhead14 (Jun 2, 2009)

Id be there if I didnt have the Boating Atlanta on Lanier. Maybe yall can have another one in the fall if so ill be there. Hope yall have a good turn out.


----------



## mitchell cardell (Jun 3, 2009)

*Fund Raiser*

I have had the opportunity to fish with the guys on the GCFT on 2 occasions and can say with confidence that they are a great group of guys.  They deserve all of the help they can get.

I will be fishing the Bulldog BFL at Eufaula that day so I will miss this one.  But I encourage all who can to help these guys out.


----------



## juniorbassman (Jun 9, 2009)

Good luck to both of you in your tournaments.  

Just a week and a half until our tourny guys,  we hope that you will come out to fish with us.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 12, 2009)

bump it up


----------



## bass hunter d4 (Jun 13, 2009)

when do we sign up. can we sign up at the lake. how does the turn out look so far


----------



## rockwalker (Jun 18, 2009)

*Saturday Tournament*

Was hoping to fish but doesnt look like I am going to be able to. I have to work, but I was still wanting to bring my son to the weigh in. How does the turn out look so far? Hope to see some big fish!


----------



## juniorbassman (Jun 18, 2009)

You pay and sign up at the lake.  We will be showing up around 4:30am to start registration and setup.  
We are expecting a decent turn out.  We hope to have 20-30 boats.  We have had many commitments so if they do come, we should have a good tournament.  Hoping that others show up at the ramp as we have flyers out also.

Rockwalker, we would love to have you come to the weigh- in.


----------



## SkeeterEater (Jun 18, 2009)

I may go.....never fished the lake though. Just moved here from Texas.....is there anything over 5#'s in that lake? LOL!


----------



## shakeyhead14 (Jun 19, 2009)

Back up top


----------



## SkeeterEater (Jun 22, 2009)

Good fishing with you guys.....I think we got lucky, we didn't know the lake so as we headed up the river searching for a fishy looking place, my gps map had a point on it that said "largemouth" LOL! so we started there and the third cast I caught the 4#'r on a Black & Blue Sweet beaver. We caught all the small ones CR rigging humps and another good one flipping a dock late in the day.


----------



## juniorbassman (Jun 22, 2009)

We appreciate everyone that fished with us on Saturday.  It means alot to us that you came out and braved the heat to help us out.

Congrats on your catch at our tourny.  Gps is the best thing since sliced bread.  lol.  We will probably have another tournament in October, we would love to have you come fish with us again.


----------



## SkeeterEater (Jun 23, 2009)

There is one on Oconee this Saturday out of Sugar Creek.....C&R Outdoors, 160 entry.....are you guys fishing it?


----------



## rockwalker (Jun 23, 2009)

Unfortunately i was unable to make it due to problems at work. Hope everything went well. Hope to make the next one. Post some pics if you got any.


----------



## juniorbassman (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't think any of us will be at the Oconee tournament.  We are fishing the Aaron's outdoors tourny on Sinclair this weekend.

We look forward to seeing you at the next one Rockwalker.  We didn't have a digital camera, but we took some pics with a disposable.  We will try to scan some of the pics and post them.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Jun 24, 2009)

If I didnt live 5 hours away I would have loved to fish it. Sinclair is my favorite lake. How many people fished and what was the winning weight?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that came out! We really appreciate it guys!


----------



## juniorbassman (Jun 25, 2009)

We only managed 10 boats.  1st was 9.76lb and 2nd was 9.74lb.  Big fish was 4.25lb.


----------



## shakeyhead14 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well Ill try to bring some Lanier boys with me for the one in October


----------

